

 Will you peerfund my crazily ambitious work? - tav
http://tav.espians.com/will-you-peerfund-my-work.html

======
TomOfTTB
Sorry but No.

I don’t mean to be rude but as soon as someone comes to HN with a request like
this and actually gets funded the floodgates will almost surely open. Every
person rejected by Y Combinator will start showing up to try and get their
funding via the community and since it really doesn’t take that much to get to
the front page I suspect the place will be flooded in no time.

Sorry to be so blunt and had you not posted this yourself it might be a
different story but I just don’t like this sort of thing. I like this
community…it brings joy to my life and I don’t want to see it devolve into a
“Pitch your startup” forum. That’s what VCs are for.

~~~
mindcrime
I have mixed feelings about this. I agree that HN shouldn't become just a
place to pitch startups, but.... 1. people already "pitch" their startups here
for feedback on a regular basis, just not for funding. Is it that different?
And 2. there does seem to be a need for this sort of crowdsourced funding
scenario.

Maybe a new site (could|should) be created, dedicated to this model of
soliciting funding? Something similar to Kickstarter, but for startups seeking
funding? But, I think there are a lot of regulations about investing in
startups, aren't there? If so, not sure there's a way to reconcile that with
this sort of crowd-sourced, highly distributed model. :-(

------
hugh3
As best I can figure out, what I'd be paying for is your time, as you work on
a project which you want to work on anyway. In return, I would get warm fuzzy
feelings. Do I correctly understand the nature of the transaction?

If I didn't give you money, would you work on it in your spare time? If yes,
why am I giving you money? If no, then maybe you're not all that committed to
this project after all.

~~~
orblivion
How does this not apply to every project looking for kickstart funding?

~~~
hugh3
Because those are willing to sell me a slice of the company? This guy seems to
just want money as a charity case. Unless there's something I've missed.

~~~
jacquesm
> Because those are willing to sell me a slice of the company?

Not usually, kickstart does not give you equity.

------
jacquesm
Pretty neat idea, but if you've been at it for a decade why would the next
three months suddenly make a difference ?

~~~
SkyMarshal
That was my first thought too. I also question his confidence that he only
needs 3 more months to launch it, given that it's been in the works for ten
years (or more likely it seems, on and off for ten years).

It also seems like he's trying to build a cathedral when the blueprint
specifies a bazaar. He's already got the source code on GitHub, why not
instead focus on using social media and whatnot to enlist another hacker or
two, get it to Beta, launch it, see if it gets traction, and then seek
funding.

------
alexrollin
<http://ampify.it/> is an awesome project. It's great to see the Mediawiki
Confluence extension coming out of the recent work. Everyone who has a
mediawiki should try it out at <http://socialstartuplabs.com/wiki/>

<http://alexrollin.com>

~~~
jrockway
Hey alex,

You're being downmodded because you've started posting without reading the HN
guidelines (<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>):

 _Please don't sign comments, especially with your url. They're already signed
with your username. If other users want to learn more about you, they can
click on it to see your profile._

Please take a look at those before posting, and welcome to HN!

~~~
hugh3
OK guys, but let's not all pile on and downmod him to hell just for signing
with a URL, alright?

-1 might be appropriate, but right now he's somewhere below -4 and probably going to drop further since nothing below -4 is displayed.

~~~
adamilardi
Totally, I lost 50+ points once on a bad comment. Weak. Show mercy hacker news
police!

~~~
lanstein
Huh! I always thought the downmods were capped at -4, and further downvotes
just made the comment lighter, and therefore less readable. Sorry to hear
that, that's tough!

